# Who is more skilled duran or mayweather?



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Would like to hear peoples opinions and we can debate it


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

floyd of course


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

The guy shining on my avatar.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Duran, 100%. It's not even close. Duran is arguably the best boxer ever that we have extensive footage of.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Duran.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I know there's tons of better footage but watching an out of shape Duran playing a prime Nigel Benn is always fun.


----------



## The Brush! (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't do shit wit a bald!!


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

What the fuck? Is this really a question? Floyd Mayweather is more skilled by a considerable margin, imo. That's saying a lot, too, because Duran was very, very skilled, but Mayweather is better in several areas, including defense and ring IQ.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> What the fuck? Is this really a question? Floyd Mayweather is more skilled by a considerable margin, imo. That's saying a lot, too, because Duran was very, very skilled, but Mayweather is better in several areas, including defense and ring IQ.


I don't know how you can see that. Duran is more skilled on the inside, just as skilled on the outside (if not more), and integrated his defense with his offense with a fluidity and destructiveness Floyd rarely employed, and against lesser talents. He had better punch variation, more varied feints, and even better upper body movement.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Abraham said:


> What the fuck? Is this really a question? Floyd Mayweather is more skilled by a considerable margin, imo. That's saying a lot, too, because Duran was very, very skilled, but Mayweather is better in several areas, including defense and ring IQ.


:-(

Duran is more skilled. Arguably the greatest at employing feints that we have on film. Integrated offense and defense seamlessly, and probably the greatest of all time in that regard. Tremendous defense, and showed it whilst moving forward, backwards, past his best, against naturally larger fighters, etc. Could throw every single punch in the book with devastating power and accuracy, etc.

He did it all against better fighters, also. We're talking about possibly the greatest lightweight of all time, who went and moved up a division and took on a prime Sugar Ray Leonard, arguable top 20 ATG, probably top three welterweight of all time in the center of his amazing run through the welterweight division, and clearly beat him using his skill and physical attributes. Years past his best, pudgy, and takes on a much larger fighter capable of flattening an ATG himself, and beats him. Takes on a prodigy who walked through very good fighters including *Wilfred Benitez, *takes everything he can throw and stops him.

How many people can say they earned arguably the best victory in _the history of boxing?_ Roberto Duran can.

Duran, all day, everyday.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather not even close Floyd also has more heart


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> Mayweather not even close Floyd also has more heart


Thanks for comin out just to remind us you DKSAB.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I know Duran is incredibelly skilled but I'm really wondering how good Floyd would be with Duran's power and toughness. Floyd on the other hand has other physical advantages like reach and handspeed (even though Duran had good handspeed himself)


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't know how you can see that. Duran is more skilled on the inside, just as skilled on the outside (if not more), and integrated his defense with his offense with a fluidity and destructiveness Floyd rarely employed, and against lesser talents. He had better punch variation, more varied feints, and even better upper body movement.


Mayweather's inside game is very underrated. Watch the Corely fight. No way in hell Duran was better off the back foot, and definitely not better defensively. Was Duran more destructive? Yes. Floyd's punch variation is also underrated. He pot shots, but is effective at it, and it has never been a detriment. But he can mix it up and throw combos when he wants to. Watch the Mosley fight.

I think FMJ's biggest weakness, if you want to call it that, is his reluctance to mix it up, but that's also why he is 44-0. Rob G definitely shouldn't have survived that fight, and I think he could have knocked Mosley and Cotto out if he wanted to.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Abraham said:


> Mayweather's inside game is very underrated. Watch the Corely fight. No way in hell Duran was better off the back foot, and definitely not better defensively. Was Duran more destructive? Yes. Floyd's punch variation is also underrated. He pot shots, but is effective at it, and it has never been a detriment. But he can mix it up and throw combos when he wants to. Watch the Mosley fight.
> 
> I think FMJ's biggest weakness, if you want to call it that, is his reluctance to mix it up, but that's also why he is 44-0. Rob G definitely shouldn't have survived that fight, and I think he could have knocked Mosley and Cotto out if he wanted to.


You could watch Mayweather's inside game against DeMarcus Corley, or you could watch Duran's against Sugar Ray Leonard.

Different levels.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

O59 said:


> :-(
> 
> Duran is more skilled. Arguably the greatest at employing feints that we have on film. Integrated offense and defense seamlessly, and probably the greatest of all time in that regard. Tremendous defense, and showed it whilst moving forward, backwards, past his best, against naturally larger fighters, etc. Could throw every single punch in the book with devastating power and accuracy, etc.
> 
> ...


Lol but floyd has dat solder role hurr durr
But seriously, what you said


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Mayweather's inside game is very underrated. Watch the Corely fight. No way in hell Duran was better off the back foot, and definitely not better defensively. Was Duran more destructive? Yes. Floyd's punch variation is also underrated. He pot shots, but is effective at it, and it has never been a detriment. But he can mix it up and throw combos when he wants to. Watch the Mosley fight.
> 
> I think FMJ's biggest weakness, if you want to call it that, is his reluctance to mix it up, but that's also why he is 44-0. Rob G definitely shouldn't have survived that fight, and I think he could have knocked Mosley and Cotto out if he wanted to.


Underrated doesn't mean better than Duran's. I've seen the Corley fight. Thing is, it's just Corley. Duran has far exceeded that performance against Buchanan, Leonard, DeJesus, etc.

Again, underrated doesn't mean better than Duran's. Duran's losing past-prime performance against Hagler alone was more punch variation than Floyd usually shows over the course of a fight.

The back foot is an area Floyd was better at, but even there, Duran is not far behind. Duran was clowning Palomino at times on the back foot with his upper body movement, not even throwing, and not getting touched.

I've seen the Mosley fight, quite irrelevant, his combination punching pales in comparison to Duran's.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Duran.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Would like to hear peoples opinions and we can debate it


Floyd. Not much to debate about this.

It is like if we ask who is a better brawler....


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd. Not much to debate about this.
> 
> It is like if we ask who is a better brawler....


So you think an aggressive fighter is a brawler? :lol:

Either that, or you haven't actually seen Roberto Duran operate.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> Mayweather not even close *Floyd also has more heart*


ouch the truth hurts they gon get mad


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Duran was a brawler now :rofl

Watch closer. His defence was beautiful to watch, offensively he was far far better than Floyd


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: This thread.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Honestly, Duran had alot more tools to his game than what you motherfuckers are giving him credit for. Was a great combination puncher, had great defense, inside ability, and a fantastic offensive arsenal. Floyd has a better defense but that's only because he's a defensive-minded fighter. They have different skill-sets and that's the only skill that Floyd is better than Duran at.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Floyd by a country mile.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> So you think an aggressive fighter is a brawler? :lol:
> 
> Either that, or you haven't actually seen Roberto Duran operate.


He is a lot more willing to wage war/toe to toe battle than Floyd wouldn't you think?
Quit playing dumb man, it ain't cute.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> He is a lot more willing to wage war/toe to toe battle than Floyd wouldn't you think?
> Quit playing dumb man, it ain't cute.


Uh, yeah. As I've already said; he's an aggressive fighter. Mayweather isn't. But how does that make him a brawler, tliang? Do tell.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> Uh, yeah. As I've already said; he's an aggressive fighter. Mayweather isn't. But how does that make him a brawler, tliang? Do tell.


Do you even know what Brawling mean? please explain. Look it up on google if you have to.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

For all the idiots in here trying to justify that Duran isn't a brawler or doesn't brawl. What type of advice did he give Canelo on Bogo's thread?

Talking about rough housing, hitting everywhere. Making it a violent and ugly fight. That is brawling you idiots. Even people have duran's avatar of him hitting guys in the nuts. 

If you guys think that Duran doesn't apply those strategies in his matches MAYBE YOU SHOULD WATCH HIM FIGHT MORE, posers.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

For you retards:

*"If I was going up against a boxer like that, I would bust him up. I would bust him all over the place...the arms, the ribs. The first thing you have to do is forget about the head. The head is smaller than the body. You have to break a man down, and in order to do that you have to you're going to hit him in the kidneys and he'll slowly begin to stop (his movement) and after four rounds he will no longer be able to walk." -Duran

Hmm... does Duran Brawl?????? If he was fighting Mayweather...
Lets see... "bust him up all over the place" "hit him in the KIDNEYS" (which btw is illegial) SOUNDS LIKE BRAWLING TO ME.*


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> For all the idiots in here trying to justify that Duran isn't a brawler or doesn't brawl. What type of advice did he give Canelo on Bogo's thread?
> 
> Talking about rough housing, hitting everywhere. Making it a violent and ugly fight. That is brawling you idiots. Even people have duran's avatar of him hitting guys in the nuts.
> 
> If you guys think that Duran doesn't apply those strategies in his matches MAYBE YOU SHOULD WATCH HIM FIGHT MORE, posers.


To brawl is to fight in an unsophisticated manner; the exact opposite of Duran. To call Roberto Duran a brawler because he uses roughhouse tactics is the equivalent of calling Floyd Mayweather a runner because he moves around the ring.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> For all the idiots in here trying to justify that Duran isn't a brawler or doesn't brawl. What type of advice did he give Canelo on Bogo's thread?
> 
> Talking about rough housing, hitting everywhere. Making it a violent and ugly fight. That is brawling you idiots. Even people have duran's avatar of him hitting guys in the nuts.
> 
> If you guys think that Duran doesn't apply those strategies in his matches MAYBE YOU SHOULD WATCH HIM FIGHT MORE, posers.


lots of anger in you I see lol


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> lots of anger in you I see lol


Hey he asked for it.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> To brawl is to fight in an unsophisticated manner; the exact opposite of Duran. To call Roberto Duran a brawler because he uses roughhouse tactics is the equivalent of calling Floyd Mayweather a runner because he moves around the ring.


Why does brawling have to be unsophisticated? Brawling is to fight in a *VIOLENT *way.
You think intentionally hitting guys in the kidney is unsophisticated?

Dude you are done. You try to put me on blast and you got owned.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Why does brawling have to be unsophisticated? Brawling is to fight in a *VIOLENT *way.
> You think intentionally hitting guys in the kidney is unsophisticated?
> 
> Dude you are done. You try to put me on blast and you got owned.


Every fighter fights in a violent way, so by your own admission everybody is a brawler. :lol:

The entire sport of boxing is based around violence at its core, so you're basically labeling every fighter to lace up a pair of gloves a brawler. By your own definition Muhammad Ali, Floyd Mayweather, Willie Pep, Guillermo Rigondeaux, etc. Are all brawlers.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

_Brawl n -_ A rough or noisy fight or quarrel.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> Every fighter fights in a violent way, so by your own admission everybody is a brawler. :lol:
> 
> The entire sport of boxing is based around violence at its core, so you're basically labeling every fighter to lace up a pair of gloves a brawler. By your own definition Muhammad Ali, Floyd Mayweather, Willie Pep, Guillermo Rigondeaux, etc. Are all brawlers.


Yeah ok. Floyd Mayweather's gameplan is rough house somebody, kidney blows, hit people all over the place. Yeah Totally his style.
Maybe you should start watching boxing instead of repeating what some dudes have told you.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah ok. Floyd Mayweather's gameplan is rough house somebody, kidney blows, hit people all over the place. Yeah Totally his style.
> Maybe you should start watching boxing instead of repeating what some dudes have told you.


That's not Mayweather's style at all. You perfectly understand what I meant, you're just purposefully trying to be a cunt. You said a brawler is somebody who fights in a violent way, which is every fighter who has ever competed. :rofl How can you *not* fight in a violent way?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> For all the idiots in here trying to justify that Duran isn't a brawler or doesn't brawl. What type of advice did he give Canelo on Bogo's thread?
> 
> Talking about rough housing, hitting everywhere. Making it a violent and ugly fight. That is brawling you idiots. Even people have duran's avatar of him hitting guys in the nuts.
> 
> If you guys think that Duran doesn't apply those strategies in his matches MAYBE YOU SHOULD WATCH HIM FIGHT MORE, posers.


Dude just stop. The terms "brawling" and "brawler" clearly refers to unskilled, haphazard aggression. What Duran did was far different from that, and there are many ways to be aggressive.

SMH, all these new-age Floyd fans see two categories: slick and black or brawler.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

If Jose Luis Castillo beat the shit out of Floyd, imagine what Roberto Duran would do! :yikes


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Dude just stop. The terms "brawling" and "brawler" clearly refers to unskilled, haphazard aggression. What Duran did was far different from that, and there are many ways to be aggressive.
> 
> SMH, all these new-age Floyd fans see two categories: slick and black or brawler.


Yeah Ok Bogo. Next time when i'm watching a boxing fight, i'll make sure to get you to break down the fights for me ok buddy.
I know you love to overanalyze things. The sky is blue.... "well, technically blah blah is red"


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah Ok Bogo. Next time when i'm watching a boxing fight, i'll make sure to get you to break down the fights for me ok buddy.
> I know you love to overanalyze things. The sky is blue.... "well, technically blah blah is red"


So you can't refute my point, alright.

Give me one example of overanalysis from me that came out wrong.

I'll wait.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So you can't refute my point, alright.
> 
> Give me one example of overanalysis from me that came out wrong.
> 
> I'll wait.


Refute? whats there to refute when you are trying to tell me WHAT I THINK BRAWLING IS? You're opinion?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Refute? whats there to refute when you are trying to tell me WHAT I THINK BRAWLING IS? You're opinion?


Don't start pulling Michigan moves. Brawlers, in boxing, are unrefined and reckless aggressors.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

If you think Duran is a brawler you are either incredibly stupid or just trolling


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Refute? whats there to refute when you are trying to tell me WHAT I THINK BRAWLING IS? You're opinion?


You think Roberto Duran is a brawler.

Brawling is universally accepted as fighting in a reckless, unsophisticated way. Roberto Duran does not brawl and is not a brawler. You called him a brawler. He does not brawl.

It's very simple, tliang. This is not difficult to understand at all. It's incredibly straightforward. You then stated that brawling is to fight in a violent manner after being explained as to what a brawler actually is. You tried to change the goalposts, which didn't work because every fighter to ever exist fights in a violent way, making every fighter a brawler, according to you.

You have embarrassed yourself and should probably leave.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> For you retards:
> 
> *"If I was going up against a boxer like that, I would bust him up. I would bust him all over the place...the arms, the ribs. The first thing you have to do is forget about the head. The head is smaller than the body. You have to break a man down, and in order to do that you have to you're going to hit him in the kidneys and he'll slowly begin to stop (his movement) and after four rounds he will no longer be able to walk." -Duran
> 
> ...


You are a fucking mong if you believe what you wrote.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> You think Roberto Duran is a brawler.
> 
> Brawling is universally accepted as fighting in a reckless, unsophisticated way. Roberto Duran does not brawl and is not a brawler. You called him a brawler. He does not brawl.
> 
> ...


LMAO. All those time when they have ward, bhop saying he does not want to get into a "Brawling" match with this guy. THEY MEANT TO CALL THOSE GUYS SENSELESS FIGHTERS.

Universally accepted? LMAO... good F**King lord. Ok Mr. know it all, the speaker of all of boxing.

You guys are a group of idiots who try to educated each other in your own view of boxing.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone who thinks Duran is a brawler should be shot on sight, no if's or but's and no questions asked just put him to sleep.

BTW you guys are arguing with a guy that thinks Valero was more skilled than Willie Pep FFS. The kid is a natural born Idiot.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I just knew before I went into this thread that they're would be a ton of Mayweather fanboys in here, claiming Duran was some one dimensional caveman:lol:

Hands of stone is clearly the more skillfull fighter, and its not even showing old timer bias to say he is, because I can judge it by watching both of their careers, He was so brilliant offensively its unreal, and his defense was none too shabby either. I wills say that Floyd has the better defence, but his game relies far more on his defence than Duran's does.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Anyone who thinks Duran is a brawler should be shot on sight, no if's or but's and no questions asked just put him to sleep.
> 
> BTW you guys are arguing with a guy that thinks Valero was more skilled than Willie Pep FFS. The kid is a natural born Idiot.


Oh yeah bc Duran doesn't BRAWL at all. -just as his advice to Canelo isnt brawling tips. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> LMAO. All those time when they have ward, bhop saying he does not want to get into a "Brawling" match with this guy. THEY MEANT TO CALL THOSE GUYS SENSELESS FIGHTERS.
> 
> Universally accepted? LMAO... good F**King lord. Ok Mr. know it all, the speaker of all of boxing.
> 
> You guys are a group of idiots who try to educated each other in your own view of boxing.


Again with the strawman argument. :lol: Changing the goalposts because you can't admit that you were completely and utterly wrong.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Oh yeah bc Duran doesn't BRAWL at all. -just as his advice to Canelo isnt brawling tips. LOLOLOLOL


Stop digging yourself into a hole here. Some fighters might brawl at times, but unless they do it most of the time, they are not brawlers in the boxing world. Mauling is not necessarily brawling. Banging someone in the kidney is not necessarily brawling. Duran is not a brawler.

Do you not understand the rest of the thread is against you for a reason?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Oh yeah bc Duran doesn't BRAWL at all. -just as his advice to Canelo isnt brawling tips. LOLOLOLOL


So because Duran told Alvarez to fight a certain way against Mayweather, means he fights in the _exact_ same manner as the advice he's giving? :huh

So if Mayweather told, say, a fighter who trains with him to maul an opponent, it makes Mayweather a mauler. :good Either that or you're a hypocrite.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> Again with the strawman argument. :lol: Changing the goalposts because you can't admit that you were completely and utterly wrong.


LOL I was wrong? 
Sounds like you have been hanging out with bozo too long. "The sky is indeed red"


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> So because Duran told Alvarez to fight a certain way against Mayweather, means he fights in the _exact_ same manner as the advice he's giving? :huh
> 
> So if Mayweather told, say, a fighter who trains with him to maul an opponent, it makes Mayweather a mauler. :good Either that or you're a hypocrite.


Yeah bc Duran would NEVER do/did those tactics himself. I mean he is more skilled than Floyd. How's that sound? Is the sky red yet?


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Oh yeah bc Duran doesn't BRAWL at all. -just as his advice to Canelo isnt brawling tips. LOLOLOLOL


Watch this fight and then tell me if Duran was a brawler.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Stop digging yourself into a hole here. Some fighters might brawl at times, but unless they do it most of the time, they are not brawlers in the boxing world. Mauling is not necessarily brawling. Banging someone in the kidney is not necessarily brawling. Duran is not a brawler.
> 
> Do you not understand the rest of the thread is against you for a reason?


You got idiots including you hopping all over me bc i said thats like asking who is a better brawler Floyd or Duran?
LMAO, you posers are the ONLY ONES DIGGING HOLES.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> LOL I was wrong?
> Sounds like you have been hanging out with bozo too long. "The sky is indeed red"


You're the only person in this thread so far that I've seen to label Duran a brawler. You're the one claiming the sky is red, mate. Not anybody else.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LOL I was wrong?
> Sounds like you have been hanging out with bozo too long. "The sky is indeed red"


Yes because I say blatantly opposite facts.

I'm still waiting for just one example. Though usually you're bitching just translates into "your posts are above my reading level I can't understand my head hurts :cry"


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Watch this fight and then tell me if Duran was a brawler.


I can't see from Work's firewall, but i'm sure when i get home and watch the vid you've provided i would see Duran in a Floyd jr like performance. I'll bet on that.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> You're the only person in this thread so far that I've seen to label Duran a brawler. You're the one claiming the sky is red, mate. Not anybody else.


LOL, thats like asking who is a better brawler floyd or duran = i label Duran as a brawler. I love how you posers work.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yes because I say blatantly opposite facts.
> 
> I'm still waiting for just one example. Though usually you're bitching just translates into "your posts are above my reading level I can't understand my head hurts :cry"


Are you do is make up shit with your made up boxing knowledge.

The only people that is willing to read your analysis are the people assholes you've been licking.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> LOL, thats like asking who is a better brawler floyd or duran = i label Duran as a brawler. I love how you posers work.


Well, you _did _post this....



tliang1000 said:


> For all the idiots in here trying to justify that Duran isn't a brawler


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bladerunner said:


> Watch this fight and then tell me if Duran was a brawler.


He appears to be fighting in a violent way :think


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lol


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Are you do is make up shit with your made up boxing knowledge.
> 
> The only people that is willing to read your analysis are the people assholes you've been licking.


Says the guy who calls Duran a brawler and has 0 people agreeing with him in this thread :lol:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> Well, you _did _post this....


Duran DOES BRAWL you fool.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Says the guy who calls Duran a brawler and has 0 people agreeing with him in this thread :lol:


sorry bro, i don't toss salad like you.

Christianity is the most popular religion so it must be true. And Justin Beiber rocks. And you must a **** bozo.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Duran DOES BRAWL you fool.


Another strawman. :rofl


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

This dude reminds of those cats that categorize Hagler as a brawler cause all they have seen of him was the Hearns fight. Its pointless arguing with these retards cause just like in the "Floored" thread these guys will arguing themselves silly all the while knowing that they are wrong. debating anything with these dimwits its a lose/lose situation cause they will always think they are right even when theres clear evidence proving otherwise and you end up wasting precious time and end up losing IQ points just by interacting with these natural born idiots.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Duran as an all rounder

Floyd in defensive boxing.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


> Another strawman. :rofl


You've been reaching since i put you in your place.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> You've been reaching since i put you in your place.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

O59 said:


>


You are just a Parrot. Only repeat but can't think by yourself.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

It wont take long till he cames out with his usual routine of "I'm great at picking winners"(even though he has nothing to show thats the truth) and you guys are just followers who just go with what others say. Just wait and see it never fails.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

What a shitty poster tiang is. 

What Duran performances have ya seen? I mean the ENTIRE thing, not just highlights?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> sorry bro, i don't toss salad like you.
> 
> Christianity is the most popular religion so it must be true. And Justin Beiber rocks. And you must a **** bozo.


The validity of a religion isn't certified by it's popular use.

_Language_ and _Words_, however, are. And here, a clear majority disagree with you.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> It wont take long till he cames out with his usual routine of "I'm great at picking winners"(even though he has nothing to show thats the truth) and you guys are just followers who just go with what others say. Just wait and see it never fails.


That only comes out if someone try to say i don't know boxing. Get it right.:good
What do you know what is true? You are part of the "The sky is red club"


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The validity of a religion isn't certified by it's popular use.
> 
> _Language_ and _Words_, however, are. And here, a clear majority disagree with you.


If i agree with the public then I would be in trouble. Figure that out buddy.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> That only comes out if someone try to say i don't know boxing.












Bro the truth is that nobody needs to try, its there for anyone to see it. Take a break ,read your posts and then start over again, instead of keep digging yourself into a bigger hole.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> What a shitty poster tiang is.
> 
> What Duran performances have ya seen? I mean the ENTIRE thing, not just highlights?


Another idiot who thinks Brawling is a senseless act of fighting.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Another idiot who thinks Brawling is a senseless act of fighting.


(I haven't seen any so lemme just deflect the question)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> If i agree with the public then I would be in trouble. Figure that out buddy.


Right now you're disagreeing with the public on the use of a term within the sport of boxing and you seem to be in trouble already.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Right now you're disagreeing with the public on the use of a term within the sport of boxing and you seem to be in trouble already.


Yes and i hope your sky is red club grows too 

Since you guys like to reach so much. Lets break it down little by little. You guys have a problem with me saying "thats like saying who is a better brawler Floyd or Duran"
Again... People calling the fight and the commentators say "He does not want to get into a brawling match with him" -whats does that mean to you people?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yes and i hope your sky in red club grows too
> 
> Since you guys like to reach so much. Lets break it down little by little. You guys have a problem with me saying "thats like saying who is a better brawler Floyd or Duran"
> Again... People calling the fight and the commentators say "He does not want to get into a brawling match with him" -whats does that mean to you people?


A fighter going toe-to-toe at times does not define them as a brawler. By that logic, Floyd is a brawler for going toe-to-toe with Corley and "fighting in a violent way" against Gatti.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> A fighter going toe-to-toe at times does not define them as a brawler. By that logic, Floyd is a brawler for going toe-to-toe with Corley and "fighting in a violent way" against Gatti.


Floyd does brawl once in a blue moon.

In most cases commentators are referring at the fighter to not get lured in a firefight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd does brawl once in a blue moon.


So is he a brawler?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So is he a brawler?


use your brain bog.

Who is a better brawler Floyd or Duran? You are getting close in seeing the sky as blue.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> use your brain bog.
> 
> Who is a better brawler Floyd or Duran? You are getting close in seeing the sky as blue.


Duran is better at brawling, the few times you can call it brawling, but he is not a brawler. You calling Duran a brawler = calling the sky brown.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Duran is better at brawling, the few times you can call it brawling, but he is not a brawler. You calling Duran a brawler = calling the sky brown.


Now Plug Floyd or Duran more skilled? And i rest my case.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Now Plug Floyd or Duran more skilled? And i rest my case.


WTF? Duran is more skilled. You aren't resting shit, you make no sense.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> WTF? Duran is more skilled. You aren't resting shit, you make no sense.


Oh my bad Duran is a better Brawler and a more masterful boxer! The sky is DEFINITELY RED.

So for now on, anyone who talks about Duran should talk about how much of a boxing Wizard he is.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Oh my bad Duran is a better Brawler and a more masterful boxer! The sky is DEFINITELY RED.
> 
> So for now on, anyone who talks about Duran should talk about how much of a boxing Wizard he is.


...Most people _do_ talk about Duran like he's a fucking wizard.

And by the way:

https://www.google.com/search?newwi...g&biw=1366&bih=643&sei=xnLoUZinMqvB4AOg-ICYDw


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> ...Most people _do_ talk about Duran like he's a fucking wizard.


I heard a F**king beast a lot. Wizard... not so much. I should really keep my eyes open to all those people who calls Duran a boxing wizard/master.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I heard a F**king beast a lot. Wizard... not so much. I should really keep my eyes open to all those people who calls Duran a boxing wizard/master.


Maybe you should make a poll asking "Is Duran more of a Wizard or a Brawler?" and we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Maybe you should make a poll asking "Is Duran more of a Wizard or a Brawler?" and we'll see how that turns out.


LOL. There is no hope for you.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LOL. There is no hope for you.


:huh

You're the sole person in a whole thread trying to define a fighter by an title widely regarded as inappropriate, and there's no hope for me? When I'm asking you to validate your claim of proper term usage by popular vote? OK.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

PBF hands down and it's not close.:deal


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

BTW we already did this thread on ESB. Why start a new one?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I am actually more inclined to have Mayweather winning on an SD tbh...although I do doubt myself...especially because of the fact that I'm only seeing Mayweather fight B level kids like Salido's son, Robert Guerrero.

Roberto has pretty underrated defense IMO, and his offensive game is quite a lot better than Money's. Nevertheless, Mayweather is the king of neutralising.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Someone needs to make a defense highlight reel for Duran the way they did for Chavez.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@ 7:17...I mean really what the fuck, insane.






(Funny enough, Floyd's right after.)


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

You don't have to like @tliang1000 as a poster but you gotta respect the fact that he's willing to argue with the whole forum on his point.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

This dick, tilang, is the only person I've ever seen argue against a dictionary definition. Can we ban people from a boxing forum purely for not knowing anything about boxing?


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> BTW we already did this thread on ESB. Why start a new one?


That's like saying Harvard should cancel a debate because the topic has already been discussed at special school. The mong rate at ESB is noticeably higher than here, threads will have different outcomes and points made.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

I've seen a Klitard argue that Carl Thompson is a journeyman, I've even seen one say that gloves were introduced to prevent cuts (in a TKO6 thread of course), but I've never seen anyone come out with the stupid shit tilang is in this thread.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> This dick, tilang,* is the only person I've ever seen argue against a dictionary definition.* Can we ban people from a boxing forum purely for not knowing anything about boxing?


Can't be.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> @ 7:17...I mean really what the fuck, insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such an incredible specimen. The things he does with Moore on the inside are insane. Slipping, rolling, etc. Against a genuinely quality, larger fighter. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tko6 said:


> I've seen a Klitard argue that Carl Thompson is a journeyman, I've even seen one say that gloves were introduced to prevent cuts (in a TKO6 thread of course), but I've never seen anyone come out with the stupid shit tilang is in this thread.


:lol: It's maddening isn't it?


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Duran. End of thread.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

El Cholo no doubt about it.


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

Duran...

Would be an interesting fight though! 

(see my avatar)


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Can't be.


I was never on esb but wow haha


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Duran has by far the shittiest defence of any "atg" I've ever seen, which totally destroyed his once pretty face.
Two pictures to demonstrate his shit defence that caused his face to malfunction
Young Duran:









Duran now:









No way in hell a fighter that doesn't even know the concept of why catching punches with your head is bad is more skilled than Mayweather.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

O59 said:


> That's not Mayweather's style at all. You perfectly understand what I meant, you're just purposefully trying to be a cunt. You said a brawler is somebody who fights in a violent way, which is every fighter who has ever competed. :rofl How can you *not* fight in a violent way?


Audley vs Haye?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Felix said:


> Audley vs Haye?


Well, there's _that._


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Are you do is make up shit with your made up boxing knowledge.
> 
> The only people that is willing to read your analysis are the people assholes you've been licking.


Anyone translate this into English?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Duran definatley


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty good article on Roberto Duran's career --

by John F. McKenna:

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2011/05/flashback-roberto-duran-profiled-“hands-of-stone”/

Excerpt:

Roberto Duran's next fight was what he described as the "greatest fight of my life." The fight was against WBC Middleweight Champion Iran Barkley. Duran was now thirty seven years old and most people including this author gave him no chance against Barkley. Barkley was younger, larger and more powerful than Duran and was fresh off his devastating defeat of Tommy Hearns, who had administered the first KO to Duran of his career. *During the fight commentator and former trainer Gil Clancy said "Duran just slipped six punches in a row!" to which Al Bernstein replied "Duran has always been the master of defense. That is one of his trademarks." *


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

A lot of people are overlooking Duran's other repertoire simply because he had a reputation of a destroyer. It's the brain rattling shots he lands that are easier to see than the subtle nuances of his game. 

In his biggest fight, he truly out brawled Ray Leonard. However, that does not mean that Duran is a brawler alone. I don't think he would've been as successful in the higher weights had Duran been a brawler only who counted on his solid chin and hard punch.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd can't win against an ATG while still active in these types of debates. Nostalgia is too potent with most hardcore, historical boxing fans.

Proper time to debate this is 10 years from now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Floyd can't win against an ATG while still active in these types of debates. Nostalgia is too potent with most hardcore, historical boxing fans.
> 
> Proper time to debate this is 10 years from now.


Judging the worth if a career is what waiting is for, but skills are skills. I think we can make judgments now.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Both can do it all. I think Floyd in his most offensive efforts got hit as much as Duran did in his most defensive efforts. Each apply their style like a science. Although one is more pyrotechnics and the other is more mathematics.I don't actually think there's any difference at that tier of the sport.

Both are supremely skilled but about as different in their application as you can get. Who is to say whether one skill is better than another, are they all equal?

It's not a properly answerable question in my opinion.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> Both can do it all. I think Floyd in his most offensive efforts got hit as much as Duran did in his most defensive efforts. Each apply their style like a science. Although one is more pyrotechnics and the other is more mathematics.I don't actually think there's any difference at that tier of the sport.
> 
> Both are supremely skilled but about as different in their application as you can get. Who is to say whether one skill is better than another, are they all equal?
> 
> It's not a properly answerable question in my opinion.


One showcased his goods against elite level competition and ATG, the other against titlists and has beens.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

IsaL said:


> One showcased his goods against elite level competition and ATG, the other against titlists and has beens.


Boxing is so much more than just skills.

Style, mindset, physical attributes. You're not telling the whole story by simplifying it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> Both can do it all. I think Floyd in his most offensive efforts got hit as much as Duran did in his most defensive efforts. Each apply their style like a science. Although one is more pyrotechnics and the other is more mathematics.I don't actually think there's any difference at that tier of the sport.
> 
> Both are supremely skilled but about as different in their application as you can get. Who is to say whether one skill is better than another, are they all equal?
> 
> It's not a properly answerable question in my opinion.


It's not perfect but a good way IMO is to take a list of skills, pick each man's best performance executing that skill, and compare them visually.

Duran got to operate on a tier above Mayweather by being lucky enough to have great contemporaries.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's not perfect but a good way IMO is to take a list of skills, pick each man's best performance executing that skill, and compare them visually.
> 
> Duran got to operate on a tier above Mayweather by being lucky enough to have great contemporaries.


I can see that being applied to lesser fighters, but both Duran and Mayweather fought in a number of different styles over the courses of their careers.

Very murky.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> I can see that being applied to lesser fighters, but both Duran and Mayweather fought in a number of different styles over the courses of their careers.
> 
> Very murky.


Yeah, that's why I'd split them up.

Something like this: jabbing; defensive upper body movement; offensive upper body movement; combination punching; feinting; punch variation; overall offense; overall defense; body punching; cutting off the ring; laterally circling an opponent; inside fighting; counter-punching; etc.

For each one, take each man's strongest performance, then compare the visual effect of the execution of that skill, taking into account the style and caliber of the opponent.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah, that's why I'd split them up.
> 
> Something like this: jabbing; defensive upper body movement; offensive upper body movement; combination punching; feinting; punch variation; overall offense; overall defense; body punching; cutting off the ring; laterally circling an opponent; inside fighting; counter-punching; etc.
> 
> For each one, take each man's strongest performance, then compare the visual effect of the execution of that skill, taking into account the style and caliber of the opponent.


:sheeeit


I'm going to stick with cleaner sciences
:lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Nine pages basically arguing over whether or not Duran was a "brawler". :lol: atsch



Brnxhands said:


> Would like to hear peoples opinions and we can debate it


Where art thou, @Brnxhands ?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Duran Duran Duran Duran Duran Duran. Duran.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

This thread has been extremely entertaining. Thank you to those who contributed. :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know about 'more skilled' but Duran beating Barkley will be the equalivant of Floyd beating Peter Quillen.

Let's see it.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyway, Duran the Brawler.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

No brainer!

Now if you asked who was tougher...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

@Pedderrs his inside skill was truly unbelievable, it all seemed natural for him


----------



## JoKeR (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather is slightly more skilled than Duran.

Duran was fearless and had an incredible amount of dog though. Punched harder too.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

It's fairly easy to spot those who haven't watched extensive amounts of footage of Roberto Duran. They cite his toughness and power above everything else.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> It's fairly easy to spot those who haven't watched extensive amounts of footage of Roberto Duran. They cite his toughness and power above everything else.


I actually think I love his feints above everything else :lol: Probably because I've really seen none better.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@Pedderrs Duran the Brawler, Chavez Sr the Neanderthal :smile


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

JoKeR said:


> Mayweather is slightly more skilled than Duran.
> 
> Duran was fearless and had an incredible amount of dog though. Punched harder too.


:lol:


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

@Pedderrs...are you Addie?

Mayweather is more skilled than Duran.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Duran. 

A lot of people base their votes off of reputation rather than observed skill (not that Floyd isn't absurdly skilled himself).


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweather.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

the cobra said:


> Duran.
> 
> A lot of people base their votes off of reputation rather than observed skill (not that Floyd isn't absurdly skilled himself).


You may as well of just said Mayweather sucks.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You may as well of just said Mayweather sucks.


Well I mean, that was the implication, yeah.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


>


You caught one! :rofl :rofl


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

No Mas! :lol:

Can't deal with movement? Skilled?:rofl


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## JoKeR (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's fairly easy to spot those who haven't watched extensive amounts of footage of Roberto Duran. They cite his toughness and power above everything else.


That's pure speculation, and frankly this whole argument is extremely subjective.

The difference in skill levels is minimal, but Mayweather edges it for me.


----------



## No_mas (Jul 28, 2013)

Duran was no crude brawler, he had A+ defence and A+ offence. He was a master at feinting and rolling with punches. This thread started reminding me of the "What dose the term Floored mean to you" from the place that shall not be named.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Duran's loss to Hagler showed more skill than any win Floyd has.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Duran's loss to Hagler showed more skill than any win Floyd has.


For the last couple generations bit (Post SRL-Hagler) there are a good number of guys who have better top couple of wins than Floyd: Whitaker, Toney, Jones, Chavez, most would say Pacquiao (begrudgingly). Has he ever beat anybody as great as prime Michael Nunn and Mike McCallum? Nah. Not even Hagler or Monzon did really, barring 160 Hearns who definitely didn't have the same impact as at 147/154. :yep


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Has he ever beat anybody as great as prime Michael Nunn and Mike McCallum? Nah. Not even Hagler or Monzon did really, barring 160 Hearns who definitely didn't have the same impact as at 147/154. :yep


Hagler did beat Mugabi & SRL (imo) but i see your point as far as the quality argument..

Something Hagler has over Toney is the consistency & dominance but I guess that's not what you're talking about :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Hagler did beat Mugabi & SRL (imo) but i see your point as far as the quality argument..
> 
> Something Hagler has over Toney is the consistency & dominance but I guess that's not what you're talking about :lol:


Hagler and Monzon rate way higher than Toney as ATG middleweights... I'm just saying Nunn and McCallum >>>

NUNN actually had All Time Great Talent and at the very, very least a HOF worthy career. McCallum is a flat out ATG who was better than Hearns at MW and whom Steward ducked at 154. I won't spit at Hearns, but his handler didn't want it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Hagler and Monzon rate way higher than Toney as ATG middleweights... I'm just saying Nunn and McCallum >>>
> 
> NUNN actually had All Time Great Talent and at the very, very least a HOF worthy career. McCallum is a flat out ATG who was better than Hearns at MW and whom Steward ducked at 154. I won't spit at Hearns, but his handler didn't want it.


Nunn was an excellent fighter, it seemed like he never recovered from the toney knockout which is unfortunate.. he performed quite well in that fight

McCallum definitely is an ATG, I just saw his fight against Watson, what a beautiful performance that is.. The way McCallum counters and rolls with punches looks so effortless, that fight is just incredible to watch.. and for my money he beat Toney the second time around.

you think Hagler could beat Toney prime for prime?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


>


don't understand the reference in this photo(e)


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> don't understand the reference in this photo(e)


I think it's actually "the *coffee *was too hot".

He blamed it on that(among other things, possibly chicken too) in the documentary on espn.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Nunn was an excellent fighter, it seemed like he never recovered from the toney knockout which is unfortunate.. he performed quite well in that fight
> 
> McCallum definitely is an ATG, I just saw his fight against Watson, what a beautiful performance that is.. The way McCallum counters and rolls with punches looks so effortless, that fight is just incredible to watch.. and for my money he beat Toney the second time around.
> 
> you think Hagler could beat Toney prime for prime?


Depends on which Marvin comes to play, he was quite versatile and a better all-around package. If he's made to become the aggressor Ala Duran and SRL he's losing. If he comes at him how he did Hearns he's getting his azz taxed bad. :deal Don't you fucking dare bring the fight to Toney, not even Marvin. :ibutt

(Just having some fun) :lol:


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Duran's loss to Hagler showed more skill than any win Floyd has.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


>


:rofl

It's the truth brah.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Depends on which Marvin comes to play, he was quite versatile and a better all-around package. If he's made to become the aggressor Ala Duran and SRL he's losing. If he comes at him how he did Hearns he's getting his azz taxed bad. :deal Don't you fucking dare bring the fight to Toney, not even Marvin. :ibutt
> 
> (Just having some fun) :lol:


I pick Hagler by decision with that jab and movement of his

Toney lands some eye catching counters like he always does and then Hagler turns it up


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I pick Hagler by decision with that jab and movement of his
> 
> Toney lands some eye catching counters like he always does and then Hagler turns it up


Seen Hagler fight I believe Eugene Hart?... one of the Philly guys. Great exhibition of his ability fighting off the back foot. Its unfortunate but pretty much all the elite guys who have great jabs and movement will cause Toney some trouble. Not to say he couldn't pull it out, but..


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :rofl
> 
> It's the truth brah.


:lol: Glad you got it.

Yeah, Hagler seemed confused at times though.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :rofl
> 
> It's the truth brah.


Tezel fuckin killing it today :rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

If tezel makes memes out of everybody... :scaredas:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> :lol: Glad you got it.
> 
> Yeah, Hagler seemed confused at times though.


Yeah it's worth noting Hagler was tentative. Though I get that vibe not infrequently from him.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah it's worth noting Hagler was tentative. Though I get that vibe not infrequently from him.


Hey Bogo

Nunn/McCallum >>>> Monzon and Hagler's best wins.

Cmon now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Hey Bogo
> 
> Nunn/McCallum >>>> Monzon and Hagler's best wins.
> 
> Cmon now.


Hearns + Duran and Valdez + Briscoe might edge it for me to be honest. Talking strictly in pairs.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> If tezel makes memes out of everybody... :scaredas:


:ibutt

:shitstir


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Hearns + Duran and Valdez + Briscoe might edge it for me to be honest. Talking strictly in pairs.


I can respect that, though personally at the weight and times, those versions of Duran (portly, shell of his best, no MW fights) and Valdez (faded, family turmoil) don't do it for me. Not against a guy as talented as prime Nunn was or an elite, do-all ATG technician McCallum who was only fighting six lbs above his peak weight and looked the part and had plenty of wins against contenders at 160. Yes, he got the schooling of his life against Kalambay (another immense talent) but did avenge it and circling back, Sumbu was a guy Nunn sparked in 1 round on his way to being #2 P4P when he took the challenge from Toney in his comfy home digs of Davenport, Iowa. He even looked great against Toney himself until James came on strong in the second half and validated his nickname.  I mean, Monzon had the opportunity to fight a better Valdez but didn't feel like it att I guess.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I can respect that, though personally at the weight and times, those versions of Duran (portly, shell of his best, no MW fights) and Valdez (faded, family turmoil) don't do it for me. Not against a guy as talented as prime Nunn was or an elite, do-all ATG technician McCallum who was only fighting six lbs above his peak weight and looked the part and had plenty of wins against contenders at 160. Yes, he got the schooling of his life against Kalambay (another immense talent) but did avenge it and circling back, Sumbu was a guy Nunn sparked in 1 round on his way to being #2 P4P when he took the challenge from Toney in his comfy home digs of Davenport, Iowa. He even looked great against Toney himself until James came on strong in the second half and validated his nickname.  I mean, Monzon had the opportunity to fight a better Valdez but didn't feel like it att I guess.


Portly :ibutt

I simply haven't reviewed their careers in depth enough to give a solid answer. Sorry.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Guess it's also worth noting McCallum's lone defeat at the time WAS to Sumbu, and he was the #1 MW. So was Valdez, but he'd kinda been there for a minute before it happened.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Anyway, Duran the Brawler.


beautiful. get one of the knockdown :smile

edit: pleaaase


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Portly :ibutt
> 
> I simply haven't reviewed their careers in depth enough to give a solid answer. Sorry.


And I can't remotely fuck with you on fight breakdowns :lol: So at least now youre further justified in having JT in your top ten though :deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> And I can't remotely fuck with you on fight breakdowns :lol: So at least now your further justified in having JT in your top ten though :deal


:lol: I suppose so!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol: I suppose so!


:yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@Bogotazo should've known you'd roll with the Colombian Valdez :lol: He was a great fighter at his best man, crazy power but with the offensive skill set and fundamentals to utilize it. The briscoe KO is scary stuff. I'm really not bullshitting tho, his brother was murdered back home a week before the first Monzon fight. He tried to call it off.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Not to be a Monzon nuthugger but I've never got thtle whole Monzon avoided Valdez thing. I mean Valdez was like 5 years younger, so wouldn't waiting be to the younger guys benefit. And I know Valdez was in an accident but didn't Monzon get shot. It all seems to even out, especially because the fights weren't super close.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> Not to be a Monzon nuthugger but I've never got thtle whole Monzon avoided Valdez thing. I mean Valdez was like 5 years younger, so wouldn't waiting be to the younger guys benefit. And I know Valdez was in an accident but didn't Monzon get shot. It all seems to even out, especially because the fights weren't super close.


I didn't even mention Valdez's digits. :lol: Mangled power hand. :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Never said he was avoiding em L, just that he didn't feel like it. He had money to make with Napoles, no? His right.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Now, if Lord Twynn or Senor Pepe were here then it would be time to trip balls. I like Monzon quite a lot myself.

All I said was I'll take '91 Second To/Bodysnatcher over any wins on Hagler or Monzon's record barring possibly Hearns. In no way do I feel that's a ridiculous statement.
@the cobra


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> @Bogotazo should've known you'd roll with the Colombian Valdez :lol: He was a great fighter at his best man, crazy power but with the offensive skill set and fundamentals to utilize it. The briscoe KO is scary stuff. I'm really not bullshitting tho, his brother was murdered back home a week before the first Monzon fight. He tried to call it off.


I know, his brother was killed and lost a wide decision, can't imagine even fighting.

The Briscoe KO is classic.

Cervantes, Valdez, and Lora keep me quite content.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mayweather.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Mayweather.


That ain't even what we talkin bout. :verysad

I decided to hijack this thread and then successfully did so.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


>


Fine.

The Gasnelo fight poot Floyd over for ya? The answer was Duran last time.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

I remember September 14th. I was about ready to call Mayweather the fucking GOAT.


It's wearing off a little now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mayweather.


:fire


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :fire


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


c :suicide


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Now, if Lord Twynn or Senor Pepe were here then it would be time to trip balls. I like Monzon quite a lot myself.
> 
> All I said was I'll take '91 Second To/Bodysnatcher over any wins on Hagler or Monzon's record barring possibly Hearns. In no way do I feel that's a ridiculous statement.
> 
> @*the cobra*


I think Hearns and Valdez can compete with either of Toney's wins, but as a top 2, his pair is clearly the best of the 3 for me as well. Toney's greatness is founded on those two wins, whereas for Monzon & Hagler, it's more a consistency of form kind of thing.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> c :suicide


http://content.usatoday.com/communi...pacquiao-muhammad-ali-bob-arum/1#.UoHXw_mko-I


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

the cobra said:


> I think Hearns and Valdez can compete with either of Toney's wins, but as a top 2, his pair is clearly the best of the 3 for me as well. Toney's greatness is founded on those two wins, whereas for Monzon & Hagler, it's more a consistency of form kind of thing.


^^^ I'm relieved you have functioning eye sight.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Theres a few things that floyd does better than duran so I can see people voting for him, but duran's legacy and resume stands for himself. This guy was a former lightweight who won titles at 168 way past his prime. Hes also the only fighter I can think of that fought in 5 different decades. 

depends on how you want to define skilled, but I will pick duran based on his accomplishments and considering what he did at an older age and at higher weights, he was relying on pure skill and less on physical advantages. Floyd deserves his due though and he does some things better than duran, his consistency is also top notch, he never comes in fat or unprepared and that says a lot as guys who get to the top usually get lazy, like DLH, lennox (duran too) ect. floyd has never gotten lazy.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> ^^^ I'm relieved you have functioning eye sight.










:yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

the cobra said:


> :yep


:lol:

You're awesome. Check out @JMP thread, were making it a happy one.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit. How the hell could you decide. Duran's skills proved more effective against MUCH better opposition and the way he combined offence with defence was beautiful. Duran was better offensively and at feinting while Mayweather is better defensively and at countering. Duran I say.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Are you do is make up shit with your made up boxing knowledge.
> 
> The only people that is willing to read your analysis are the people assholes you've been licking.


This isn't true. He's never-to the best of my knowledge-licked my arsehole. Have I been short-changed?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Felix said:


> This isn't true. He's never-to the best of my knowledge-licked my arsehole. Have I been short-changed?


Yeah wtf Bogo??

:SOK


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd say Duran, he's a better offensive fighter and whilst Mayweather is defensively better I still rank Duran as a defensive great whereas I would not rank Floyd as an offensive great.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> This dick, tilang, is the only person I've ever seen argue against a dictionary definition. Can we ban people from a boxing forum purely for not knowing anything about boxing?


I believe @MichiganWarrior had issues with the definition of 'floored'. :shitstir


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Duran's all round a technically better fighter than Floyd without question. Everything he did was great. Floyd has the edge in athleticism in terms of reflexes and speed. 
Durans just an all round more skilled fighter. I cant see why it's up for debate tbh.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Skilled is too varied a term. What skills?

Not watched as much duran (only his big fights) as I have Mayweather but I know Duran was seriously talented.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I remember September 14th. I was about ready to call Mayweather the fucking GOAT.
> 
> It's wearing off a little now.


:lol: the way I put it was, I don't think Floyd is #TBE , but if anybody wanted to claim that, I was gonna argue or disagree with them.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> http://content.usatoday.com/communi...pacquiao-muhammad-ali-bob-arum/1#.UoHXw_mko-I


:fuckoff


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :fuckoff


"Ali had just the right hand" - Bob Arum


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> "Ali had just the right hand" - Bob Arum


:verysad


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


*bad* dude


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :rofl
> 
> It's the truth brah.


 no offence but you need to drink some protein shakes


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mishima said:


> no offence but you need to drink some protein shakes


That was high school bro. But thanks for your concern.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

mayweather's the most skilled fighter i've ever seen.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> mayweather's the most skilled fighter i've ever seen.


Top 5 easy.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Top 5 easy.


And who is Top 5 for you? Is your skilled list = best fighters period list?

Jones and Robinson for example, for me, were most successful based on physical attributes and gifts. That doesn't mean they weren't highly skilled in their own right, I just see it as the dominant factor.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> And who is Top 5 for you? Is your skilled list = best fighters period list?
> 
> Jones and Robinson for example, for me, were most successful based on physical attributes and gifts. That doesn't mean they weren't highly skilled in their own right, I just see it as the dominant factor.


Yeah, Roy/Ray/Ray/May/Whitaker are my top 5.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Skills, Craftsmanship and Technique out the azzhole for me are guys like Duran, Floyd, Toney, Chavez, Hopkins, McCallum, etc.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Going by them you have Spinks in your top 10?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Going by them you have Spinks in your top 10?


I dunno really, I've only taken a serious gander at the best fighters period, the whole package. The other side is pretty murky.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Iron has a massive hard on for James Toney at the moment. It's just a phase brah.


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Skills, Craftsmanship and Technique out the azzhole for me are guys like Duran, Floyd, Toney, Chavez, Hopkins, McCallum, etc.


Toney completely lacks the footwork to be included with the others.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Speaking of Skills, Craftmanship and Technique out of the azzhole...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

NoNeck said:


> Toney completely lacks the footwork to be included with the others.


Yeah, he had rubbish legs in general but his strengths are amongst the best I've ever seen in their respective areas. He'll always be a bit of a bias pick, but it isn't a list I'll probably ever seriously entertain or order.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Iron has a massive hard on for James Toney at the moment. It's just a phase brah.


:lol: :yep

I usually have a rotation of guys that I take extended periods off from and when they are revisited, the passion is renewed and surging. Toney is not one of my top five favorite fighters, but he hasn't been given attention for a couple of years now, so it's like... Ahhhhh :jjj :smug


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: :yep
> 
> I usually have a rotation of guys that I take extended periods off from and when they are revisited, the passion is renewed and surging. Toney is not one of my top five favorite fighters, but he hasn't been given attention for a couple of years now, so it's like... Ahhhhh :jjj :smug


Kind of like my hoof girl :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Kind of like my hoof girl :deal


Yeah on her: still can't do it, man. I love feet too much, hot as she is. :lol: :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@turbotime You know what actually motivated me to revisit Toney? Fuckin Roy Jones and arguing for his resume. :verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> @turbotime You know what actually motivated me to revisit Toney? Fuckin Roy Jones and arguing for his resume. :verysad


You've been full on FelixTrinidad/Lewis mode in regards to Toney :lol: Good man


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Toney doing a Jersey Joe Walcott impression: :lol:


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Toney's Daddy:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> You've been full on FelixTrinidad/Lewis mode in regards to Toney :lol: Good man


Well, it can only make Jones look better no?

Royboys hating Toney is as stupid as Duranimaltards constantly shitting on SRL. A bit like shooting yourself in the foot. It's never a good idea to take dumps on a favorite fighters best win -- and he is Roy's best win by a long shot IMO. If he didnt have Toney, you know how much shit he'd be taking. Toney is the Toney in "Toney and Hopkins" :rofl Nobody is going to call him a cab driver or off duty police officer without incinerating their credibility instantly.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Toney's Daddy:


Saved.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad/Skittlez's technical breakdown of Roberto Duran compared to Floyd Mayweather Jr

Roberto Duran was a decent fighter but he had many flaws which King Floyd never displayed. Duran get easily frustrated by slickness and is prone to break down in times of pressure. Sugar Ray Leonard(who is a poor man's Money May) caused a mental seizure in Duran and made Duran quit. Floyd fought Castillo with a broken shoulder and Penis, yet somehow still managed to win via UD. Don't listen to HBO because they hate Pretty Boy Floyd, so they made the fight sound closer than it was. Floyd's mental strength is far superior to that of Duran's... broken Penis and Shoulder yet still go on to win. Duran? Gets clowned by Leonard and quit.

Floyd got one of the most amazing jabs in the history of boxing. It's not how he jabs but the SHEER ACCURACY of it. He can hit you anywhere he wants. Head, penis,shoulder,eyeball,kneecap, Floyd's jab never misses. Duran got a lazy jab which at times leaves him WIDE OPEN to the right hands. Hearns brutally knocked out Prime Duran due to the fact Duran left himself wide open. Technically in terms of jab, Duran is far inferior.
This leads me to the 2nd point of recovery power. Mayweather was hit flush by Mosley, who have just as much power as Hearns and did not even flinch.. fights right back due to his amazing recuperative skills. Duran was hit by a Past Prime Hearns and put to sleep. I'm not saying Duran could not recover, I'm saying he can't recover AS WELL AS FLOYD. 
On to footwork. Floyd Mayweather Jr's footwork is a thing of beauty, one of the most breathtaking aspects I ever seen in the boxing ring. The ability to adapt, the control of distance and the domination of ring centric ground is 2nd to none. Duran often had issues with his footwork and looks like he got slow feet. Sort of like a turtle. This is why Duran was beaten by all the slicksters in Hearns,Leonard,and Hagler. Duran's footwork is just unable to keep up with their superior movements.

In terms of shoulder roll.. well I got to be honest. I never seen Duran shoulder roll any one of his opponents.. I don't even think he can.
When it comes to Floyd and his Philly Shell.. I often like to say this. 
Nicolino Locche invented the Philly Shell, James Toney modernized it.. Floyd Mayweather Jr PERFECTED it.

* When Floyd was young.. it seem like he was moving in hyper speed and everyone else in normal speed. As Floyd got older and as his reflexes diminished... it seem like Floyd is now moving at normal speed but EVERYONE else is moving in slow motion. *
He's that good. There is a reason baby seals live in Floyd's pockets as Floyd feeds them cheese, but only rats live in Duran's.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Saved.


Ghey.

I watched the first six rounds of the Jones fight again last night and actually had a little to drink. Was the basis of my Jones shithouse style remark :lol: Toney was losing every round and still looked better in there as a boxer. Fucking dingo punching. Clown bitch.

:twisted: :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Well, it can only make Jones look better no?
> 
> Royboys hating Toney is as stupid as Duranimaltards constantly shitting on SRL. A bit like shooting yourself in the foot. It's never a good idea to take dumps on a favorite fighters best win -- and he is Roy's best win by a long shot IMO. If he didnt have Toney, you know how much shit he'd be taking. Toney is the Toney in "Toney and Hopkins" :rofl Nobody is going to call him a cab driver or off duty police officer without incinerating their credibility instantly.


Honestly the only times a fighter I've seen in my life are the Duran fans hating Leonard which is again, dumb because it's Duran's best win. I don't know many RoyBoys besides me and Loudon. Did Loudon hate Toney?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> FelixTrinidad/Skittlez's technical breakdown of Roberto Duran compared to Floyd Mayweather Jr
> He's that good. There is a reason baby seals live in Floyd's pockets as Floyd feeds them cheese, but only rats live in Duran's.


:happy :happy



Hands of Iron said:


> Ghey.
> 
> I watched the first six rounds of the Jones fight again last night and actually had a little to drink. Was the basis of my Jones shithouse style remark :lol: Toney was losing every round and still looked better in there as a boxer. Fucking dingo punching. Clown bitch.
> 
> :twisted: :rofl


I woke up and figured you had some salt water to drink the night before :-( The way he was leading in on Toney and then spinning him once he was done his combinations was beautiful arty

No way in hell will I watch some of my guys get whooped while on the booze, I'll be sending them all mean tweets and shit :twisted!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :happy :happy
> 
> I woke up and figured you had some salt water to drink the night before :-( The way he was leading in on Toney and then spinning him once he was done his combinations was beautiful arty
> 
> No way in hell will I watch some of my guys get whooped while on the booze, I'll be sending them all mean tweets and shit :twisted!


The triple left hooks were fuckin bananas too. Man, I could almost feel Toney's embarrassment when Jones caught him with that leaping left while they were posturing. The humiliation was splashed over his face. He damn near ripped his ACL/MCL when he was falling into the ropes.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> *When Floyd was young.. it seem like he was moving in hyper speed and everyone else in normal speed. As Floyd got older and as reflexes diminished... it seem like Floyd is now moving at normal speed but EVERYONE else is moving in slow motion. *


:rofl Well played.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Toney's Daddy:


how many fuckin dads does jones got










you could probably line em up on maury


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd is -50000 in skills
Duran is even money.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Duran doesn't have the skill to win 44 fights in a row.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> Duran doesn't have the skill to win 44 fights in a row.


Floyd doesn't have the skill, the will to beat a top 50 ATG in his own era. Not even fight em


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd hardly gets hit, amazing accuracy. He have avg power but yet he still dominates. You figure that Duran would do twice as good than Floyd's career carring a big punch, knock down as less, and higher punching accuracy. 

Floyd got better footwork as well.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd hardly gets hit, amazing accuracy. He have avg power but yet he still dominates. You figure that Duran would do twice as good than Floyd's career carring a big punch, knock down as less, and higher punching accuracy.
> 
> Floyd got better footwork as well.


Even Floyds uncle/trainer knows the score :yep and this is the second interview where he wont tell that flomo Seckbach that Floyd beats Duran. If he thought he could he would.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Peep the framed photo(e) on the wall :rofl

Unreal @turbotime :hey


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MGS said:


> Floyd doesn't have the skill, the will to beat a top 50 ATG in his own era. Not even fight em


I could see Leonard being in the top 5 in terms of ability, top 15 in terms of greatness tbh.

I know you're talking about Pacquiao.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> floyd of course





Abraham said:


> What the fuck? Is this really a question? Floyd Mayweather is more skilled by a considerable margin, imo. That's saying a lot, too, because Duran was very, very skilled, but Mayweather is better in several areas, including defense and ring IQ.





PrinceN said:


> Mayweather not even close Floyd also has more heart





tliang1000 said:


> Floyd. Not much to debate about this.
> 
> It is like if we ask who is a better brawler....





ATrillionaire said:


> Floyd by a country mile.





Pimp C said:


> PBF hands down and it's not close.:deal





tezel8764 said:


>





LittleRed said:


> Duran doesn't have the skill to win 44 fights in a row.


This thread was like feeding time at the zoo for retards. You're all fucking spastics.



tliang1000 said:


> LMAO. All those time when they have ward, bhop saying he does not want to get into a "Brawling" match with this guy. THEY MEANT TO CALL THOSE GUYS SENSELESS FIGHTERS.
> 
> Universally accepted? LMAO... good F**King lord. Ok Mr. know it all, the speaker of all of boxing.
> 
> You guys are a group of idiots who try to educated each other in your own view of boxing.


Especially you.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Tezel and LittleRed ain't serious.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mayweather is a level above


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


>


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> This thread was like feeding time at the zoo for retards. You're all fucking spastics.
> 
> Especially you.


Don't cry just bc you are butthurt :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Peep the framed photo(e) on the wall :rofl
> 
> Unreal @turbotime :hey


:hey


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Don't cry just bc you are butthurt :rofl


Chacal isn't even a Duran fan, is he? :huh


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lmao bumpin my shit.. I was gonna post this video. You can tell what roger really thinks


rossco said:


> Even Floyds uncle/trainer knows the score :yep and this is the second interview where he wont tell that flomo Seckbach that Floyd beats Duran. If he thought he could he would.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Hide behind the shoulder and hope for the best!


Duran = MSE


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> lmao bumpin my shit.. I was gonna post this video. You can tell what roger really thinks


 :lol: This bump could start another 18 pages of trolling and sarcasm :yep

Roger lived the era. He knows his shit.....and his nephew's capabilities :deal


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayweather's IQ and discipline would see him prevail over Duran a proven quitter.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Would like to hear peoples opinions and we can debate it


I think Duran had a very elite skill set, and even his ,"aggressive brawling" style was a skill in its own way, which is something people dont realize.Not everyone can master his style.(not saying he is a brawler in the negative way). So I rate him very, very highly. His win over SRL was one of the best.

That all being said I think Mayweather still takes it, he is too complete, opponents are literally frustrated by round 2 with him.

And this may piss people off, but you will never see Mayweather so frustrated with how a fight is going that he has no answers and he quits.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Duran is even a better defensive operator than Floyd.

Come at me.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I think Duran had a very elite skill set, and even his ,"aggressive brawling" style was a skill in its own way, which is something people dont realize.Not everyone can master his style.(not saying he is a brawler in the negative way). So I rate him very, very highly. His win over SRL was one of the best.
> 
> That all being said I think Mayweather still takes it, he is too complete, opponents are literally frustrated by round 2 with him.
> 
> And this may piss people off, but you will never see Mayweather so frustrated with how a fight is going that he has no answers and he quits.


Duran wasn't just an aggressive brawler. He could box beautifully. His counter punching is arguably the best captured on film. His defence, for his style, was on point.

His feints shit all over Floyds, that much is evident to anyone with half a brain.

You may say 'Floyd would never quit' but the easy comeback to that is Duran faced far better opponents than Floyd would ever dare get into the ring with, if you wanna be simplistic and cliched about it.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


>


Don't post evidence! Floyd tooled the legendary offensive machine Philip N'Dou :deal


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Duran wasn't just an aggressive brawler. He could box beautifully. His counter punching is arguably the best captured on film. His defence, for his style, was on point.
> 
> His feints shit all over Floyds, that much is evident to anyone with half a brain.
> 
> You may say 'Floyd would never quit' but the easy comeback to that is Duran faced far better opponents than Floyd would ever dare get into the ring with, if you wanna be simplistic and cliched about it.


Duran did have brawler moments however, and very aggressive moments, which im saying were actually a skill in the way he used them because he was very good it. Im not painting that in a negative light. His feints were great yes, but that doesnt mean he was better than Floyd.

And sure, you want to make excuses for quitting thats fine, but once a fighter does quit in a fight, as openly as Duran quit, then that is an argument that will be used against them because it is a fact. Thats just how it goes, I dont view him as some pathetic quitter, but yea, he had an off night, got frustrated and quit. Thats a big strike against him is it not?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Don't post evidence! Floyd tooled the legendary offensive machine Philip N'Dou :deal


I actually made those cheap little GIFs. :lol:

Any misconception anybody's ever had about Duran would be crushed to dust if they watched that fight in it's entirety. They won't watch the fights, Flea.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Chacal isn't even a Duran fan, is he? :huh


Nope, I just recognise that he's one of the best ever.

I'm a bigger Hearns fan.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Duran got schooled by Kirkland Laing. If Mayweather got beat down by Carlos Molina we'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Both guys made my Top 100 ATG List.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Duran did have brawler moments however, and very aggressive moments, which im saying were actually a skill in the way he used them because he was very good it. Im not painting that in a negative light. His feints were great yes, but that doesnt mean he was better than Floyd.
> 
> And sure, you want to make excuses for quitting thats fine, but once a fighter does quit in a fight, as openly as Duran quit, then that is an argument that will be used against them because it is a fact. Thats just how it goes, I dont view him as some pathetic quitter, but yea, he had an off night, got frustrated and quit. Thats a big strike against him is it not?


Considering the amount of times he proved his heart subsequent to that, it's a drop in the ocean.

Look at the stats: the man fought in five decades. He dropped off as all greats do then rose again like the proverbial phoenix. He has so much going for him that although 'No Mas' is iconic it doesn't detract too much from his career, where it would fighters who didn't have as much going for them.

Not like he's a Zab Judah type with a mental deficiency. I know you've already said you don't believe him to be either, but justifying Floyd as being more skilled by saying 'he'd never do that'....well, Floyd hasn't proven his skillset against the wide range of top notch stylists that Duran did.

It's no contest. Not only is Floyd not as good, Duran is a level above. In all the footage I've seen and own, there is no fighter that there is as much documented showings of pure skill as there is with Roberto Duran.

All round, the most skilled fighter I've ever seen.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> Duran got schooled by Kirkland Laing. If Mayweather got beat down by Carlos Molina we'd never hear the end of it.


Serious posts please.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> Duran got schooled by Kirkland Laing. If Mayweather got beat down by Carlos Molina we'd never hear the end of it.


is this comparison supposed to be taken seriously?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> is this comparison supposed to be taken seriously?


He's taking the piss.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Considering the amount of times he proved his heart subsequent to that, it's a drop in the ocean.
> 
> Look at the stats: the man fought in five decades. He dropped off as all greats do then rose again like the proverbial phoenix. He has so much going for him that although 'No Mas' is iconic it doesn't detract too much from his career, where it would fighters who didn't have as much going for them.
> 
> ...


What's your favorite fight at LW from Duran aside from the Buchanan and Dejesus fights?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Nope, I just recognise that he's one of the best ever.
> 
> I'm a bigger Hearns fan.


This is pure defensive, counterpunching mastery.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> What's your favorite fight at LW from Duran aside from the Buchanan and Dejesus fights?


Slightly over the limit but as I own a lot of footage of Hiroshi Kobayashi and rate him as an 11-15 super feather of all time, it's an impressive and destructive performance. What's even more impressive is that this is PRE Brown & Arcel, and sums up what an insane natural penchant for fighting Duran had.

In terms of Duran's lightweight reign, I liked his patient dissection of Guts and his battering of the fleet footed Vilomar Fernandez.

The latter because it makes me feel better about the first Arguello fight


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll say Lampkin if we're just going by his defense at 135. Wonderful watching him wear down and overwhelm a very solid boxer but there's no dog in Lampkin, at least compared to say Bizzaro who seemed content to try to survive (and failed) or Viruet who made it ugly in lasting the distance (and Duran's trunks in that fight are fascinating). Brutal knockout as well.

Is it weird that Duran never faced a great banger at lightweight? And it's not like he avoided anyone (and his fights against Hagler, Cuevas, and Barkely answer any unasked questions)it's just that no one was there. Who was the lightweight puncher of the '70's besides Duran, Rodolfo 'Margarine' Gonzalez?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> I'll say Lampkin if we're just going by his defense at 135. Wonderful watching him wear down and overwhelm a very solid boxer but there's no dog in Lampkin, at least compared to say Bizzaro who seemed content to try to survive (and failed) or Viruet who made it ugly in lasting the distance (and Duran's trunks in that fight are fascinating). Brutal knockout as well.
> 
> Is it weird that Duran never faced a great banger at lightweight? And it's not like he avoided anyone (and his fights against Hagler, Cuevas, and Barkely answer any unasked questions)it's just that no one was there. Who was the lightweight puncher of the '70's besides Duran, Rodolfo 'Margarine' Gonzalez?


Yep, El Gato Gonzalez. Looked a little Napoles-esque.

Shame the only footage is past his best.

De Jesus could hit well.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Duran for me, though I rate Duran as the second best fighter I've seen on film, so that's nothing to be ashamed of for Floyd, who is a magnicent fighter in his own right, espically at 130lbs


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Now that I think I've been here long enough too see, one general observation on most threads involvement FMjr and an ATG fighter (i.e. SRL, Duran, etc), is a HUGE gap in post quality containing examples, and general knowledge and history, and conduct and respect in them between the post for those who support Fmjr over the likes of SRL or Duran. Just an observation. I'm sure I am not the only one who sees that.

Back to the topic though, FMjr will always be a fighter with whom his skill level can go toe to toe with anyone in the history of the sport. But the same can be said of Roberto Duran. I am chocked hat so-called boxing fans on this board actually believe that he was a brawler. When you say something like that, it pretty much disqualifies your opinion as being uninformed. That's not something that's up to debate either. Duran did so many things in the ring that should erase that idea permanently. If Duran set the bar in terms of technical proficiency at 10, FMjr wold be right behind at about 9. And that's nothing to be ashamed of or insulted at if you are a staunch FMjr fan.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd has not had the opportunity to fight the same level of opposition so that proves nothing, you can say he hasn't fought all the top guys but he has fought most. Fair enough though , everyone has their own opinion

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Floyd has not had the opportunity to fight the same level of opposition so that proves nothing, you can say he hasn't fought all the top guys but he has fought most. Fair enough though , everyone has their own opinion
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


So you're admitting this is a weaker era?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> So you're admitting this is a weaker era?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I think Floyd is more intelligent but uses a more limited set of tools than Duran, if that makes sense.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Duran


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Thanks for comin out just to remind us you DKSAB.


:lol: So true! prince N is one of the worst posters in internet history. He is a biased douchebag when it comes to Floyd or Broner.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> So you're admitting this is a weaker era?


Yes, it is a weaker era. However the greats of this era "Floyd, Pac, Rigo etc" would still succeed in previous eras like I said before. Overall though, yes it is.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Yes, it is a weaker era. However the greats of this era "Floyd, Pac, Rigo etc" would still succeed in previous eras like I said before. Overall though as far as the amount of great fighters yes it is.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

Duran was more skilled at snorting coke, eating, getting knocked out cold, and looking like a fool against guys who boxed him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

NoNeck said:


> Duran was more skilled at snorting coke, eating, getting knocked out cold, and looking like a fool against guys who boxed him.


:kwonooh


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

NoNeck said:


> Duran was more skilled at snorting coke, eating, getting knocked out cold, and looking like a fool against guys who boxed him.


That talk is frown upon here sir.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Duran is better in throwing looping shots, and 1 punch clinch. Holding and hitting and mugging people. 

People don't like that clean hitting that Floyd does. He damn near land at over 50% and doesn't need to setup his shots to land his money shot but people don't like that shit here.

People in here thinks throwing flurries is hard to pull over than pull counters, leaping left hooks, and invisible feints.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know how many people on here ever attempted a flurry on a heavy bag or during sparring bc i know i have. But i have never throw a lead right without people couldn't see coming.

Maybe there are a lot of talented posters on here that can demonstrate what floyd can do.

Oh yeah and there is defense..... 
How many times did Duran got drop or koed? and how many times did Floyd? 
Oh wait... is because Floyd didn't fight the likes of joppy or dejesus who drop duran's ass.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> Who was the lightweight puncher of the '70's besides Duran, Rodolfo 'Margarine' Gonzalez?


Pryooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor:ibutt


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Pryooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor:ibutt


:smart5


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Not gonna beat around the bush with this. Duran is a completely different animal to Floyd, but I would watch a Duran fight over any Floyd fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I don't know how many people on here ever attempted a flurry on a heavy bag or during sparring bc i know i have.
> .


1. Do not make me post your sparring videos again. There's not one second of your life spent in gloves you should be bragging about.



tliang1000 said:


> But i have never throw a lead right without people couldn't see coming..


2. If you're going to be a nut-hugging troll, at least learn the English written language.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> 1. Do not make me post your sparring videos again. There's not one second of your life spent in gloves you should be bragging about.
> 
> 2. If you're going to be a nut-hugging troll, at least learn the English written language.


LMAO at you panicking because you are SO full of shit.

Lazy eyed dick sucker.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LMAO at you panicking because you are SO full of shit.
> 
> Lazy eyed dick sucker.


Panicking about what?! :rofl


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's easy, and the winner might surprise some.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> This is pure defensive, counterpunching mastery.


Duran counters the body better than any fighter on film imo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> Duran counters the body better than any fighter on film imo


:yep

The way he constantly transferred the momentum of his bob & weave into a pivoted body punch in the same direction was amazing. So fluid.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Yes, it is a weaker era. However the greats of this era "Floyd, Pac, Rigo etc" would still succeed in previous eras like I said before. Overall though, yes it is.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


How do you know their skillset would fare as well when you've mever seen it put against other great fighters?

Your reasoning is spurious. Mine can be backed up because Duran DID prove his skillset against other great fighters.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :yep
> 
> The way he constantly transferred the momentum of his bob & weave into a pivoted body punch in the same direction was amazing. So fluid.


:deal He was always in position to throw hard accurate punches no matter what position his body was in at the time. Freak reflexes. He's also the only fighter iv'e ever seen who could back opponents from the centre of the ring to the ropes with a combination of faints. Easily the most complete fighter I've seen. A mercurial pressure fighter was Roberto Duran.

Over on ESB months ago some flomo retard wrote ''Duran didn't have a great defence he just had good head movement'' atsch:lol: That's like saying Floyd doesn't have a great defence he just has a good shoulder roll :lol: He must have been trolling.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> 1. Do not make me post your sparring videos again. There's not one second of your life spent in gloves you should be bragging about.
> 
> 2. If you're going to be a nut-hugging troll, at least learn the English written language.


Post them. Make this spastic cry.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> How do you know their skillset would fare as well when you've mever seen it put against other great fighters?
> 
> Your reasoning is spurious. Mine can be backed up because Duran DID prove his skillset against other great fighters.


Because these guys have dominated, its not like they have been fighting tomato cans. Floyd for instance has 99% of the time dominated very very good fighters. You think if he fought someone a half step or step up he would automatically lose? No.
And I have eyes, there are things you can see.

Its like seeing someone run who is really fast and saying, well they were running with slow people so they are not really that fast. No, they are still fucking fast.

Just because they are not constantly fighting the same level of opposition does not mean they wouldnt thrive.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Post them. Make this spastic cry.


I agree. Post the video.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> Who was the lightweight puncher of the '70's besides Duran, Rodolfo 'Margarine' Gonzalez?


El Gato & Duran:












> Rodolfo Gonzalez :
> 
> "I was not aware of any fight that had been arranged in 1972 between me and Duran. Dan Hanley told me all about this awhile back but it was all new to me. The only time I was aware of such a possibility of a fight between us was on March 17, 1973. It was the night that I defended my title against Ruben Navarro at the Sports Arena in L.A. Roberto Duran fought a 10-round nontitle fight against Javier Ayala and he beat Ayala by decision. After the fight, in my dressing room, Jacky and I discussed the possibility of me and Duran fighting for the title so Jacky went outside my dressing room and Duran's manager was passing by so he asked him the question. Without hesitation, his manager said, "No, you keep your title and we'll keep ours." I know this for a fact because I heard the conversation. As for Duran, I know he would fight anybody anywhere. I was disappointed because I was at my best in those days, and the money would have been really great. I'm sure if the fight would have taken place, it would have been the toughest fight in our careers for both of us."


 @Hands of Iron


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

What does the man himself think of his fellow ATG's:

Duran:



> Mayweather:
> In my era, Mayweather would have been ordinary.
> 
> Antonio "Who da fuck is" Cervantes:
> ...


 @Hands of Iron


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Yep, El Gato Gonzalez. Looked a little Napoles-esque.
> Shame the only footage is past his best.


It's a pity there's no footage of his fight with Cervantes.

I believe El Gato - Antonio Puddu does exist on film.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

The man was a very good looking fighter. Skilled and hard hitting in that Olivares sort of way.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mmhmm. Boxing was a joke to Duran. I wouldn't be surprised if the first SRL fight was the only one he put everything he had into preparing for. There's a lot of chatter about how absurdly sharp he was looking prior to it.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> The man was a very good looking fighter. Skilled and hard hitting in that Olivares sort of way.


Brutal bodypuncher.

47 bodyshot KO's.


----------

